# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  صور من كامرتي

## ولد ملك

صور لرحلتي الأخيره إلى إيران

 :bigsmile:  

 :bigsmile: 

 :bigsmile: 

 :bigsmile: 

 :bigsmile: 
 :bigsmile: 

 :bigsmile: 

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تصوير رائع جدا 
رزقنا الله واياكم زيارة الأمام الرضا 
عليه السلام
والمراقد المقدسه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلووين
يسلمووو اخوي
ربي يعطيك العافيه
موفق

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خيي ولد ملك
ع التصويييير الرااائع 
بس خييي لو صغرت الصووور حتى توضح اكثر  :embarrest: 
رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
يعطيك العااافيه 
ننتظر جديدك 
موفق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
صووور حليوين مرره بس كبار خخخ
وصورة بئر قدم الامام ذكرتني لما كنت اني اللي اعبى الينا المااي زحمه واااجد خخخ

----------


## ورده محمديه

_تصويركــ_ 

_يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عافيهــ_

_ورزقنا الله واياكم في الذنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم_ 

_موفق لكل خير_

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يـعطيك العافيه اخووي ولد ملك

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــآآآآآعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## رونق

صور تشرح الصدر

تسلم ايدك ع التصوير الحلووو

تحياتي لك

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الله يتقبل منك صاالــح الأعمال

.. وإنشاء الله يكب لنا الزيارة

صــور راائعــة ..

موفق للأمام

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكوره اختي
عفاف الهدى
دمعة طفله يتيمه
فرح 
عوامية صفوانية
ورده محمديه
اسيرة شوق
رونق
سجينة الآهات
على المرور الكريم 
اوسامحوني إذا الصور ماكانت واضحه لأنه من تصوير تلفون

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*تِسلم ولد ملك عَ الصووور الحلووهـ ،،*

*بش لو صغ ــرت الصور عشآآن تبين أكثر :) ..~*

*وربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه ،،*

*مآآنحرم جديدك ،،*

*دِمت بود ،،*

*تحيآآتوو*

*كروزهـ ..}*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمووو على الصوور الحلووهـ ....~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ .....}* 
*لآعدمـ ....* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء .....}*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


صور تُهيج فيها الشوق والحنين..لتلك البقاع الطاهرة....


رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول..

ولاحرمنا الله من شفاعتهم يوم الورود..


جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## hope

*حلوين الصور*
*بس كبـآر مره* 

*يعطيك العآفيييه .. ع الصور*

*لآعدمنآ جديدك*

----------


## همس الصمت

صور في قمة الروعة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على الصور الروعة ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*أخي الكريم ولد ملك*

*صور روعة بس ارجع صغرهم لينا خلنا نتمتع برؤيتهم*

*و شكرا*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله ،، الـ ص ـور ج ـميله ج ـداً ..


ح ـمستنا للزياره *_* ..


الله يرزقنا وإياكم والمؤمنين آج ـمعين ياررررب ..


تـ س ـلم إيدينك وع ـطاك الباري الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

